# Applying for Canada PR, Which consultant is good in INDIA



## Cpunj (Jun 9, 2018)

Pls guide on which consultants are good to apply Canada PR from India....Visa Avenue, Y axis, NAIS...pls suggest????


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Why would you pay someone money to do something that you can do yourself? Emigrating is an expensive enough endeavor as it is, why not keep the money in your own pockets, especially as there is nothing a consultant can do for you that you cannot do yourself?


----------



## Cpunj (Jun 9, 2018)

Yeah...i know the process and i understand its not much complex either plus i have all the skills to make it to express entry....the only thing i don't have is much time on my hand.... that's why need some support and guide me on the important pieces which i may miss out....thats the reason i want to know which one should i go with.....visa avenue, y axis, nais or wwics???


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I would do a Google search for “(company name) reviews” and read what is out there and make your decision based on that (hint: _none of the reviews for the companies that you mention are good_)

You do realise that whilst the company might give you suggestions, _you_ Cpunj will have to do _all_ of the work (get education transcripts, pay to have them evaluated; get employment records; get police checks etc etc) while your ‘advisor’/‘consultant’ sits on their bottom and takes your hard earned ₹₹₹₹ - those companies cannot and will not do any of that paperwork for you. 

As for the “advice” that they might give, they cannot tell you anything that you can’t find out yourself _for free_ on the internet. They also _cannot_ guarantee you success on your application (they have no inside information as to which way the minimum cutoff for Express Entry will go - only the Minister for Citizenship and Immigration and their office are party to this information) nor can they guarantee to get you a job before you arrive... in order for _that_ to happen, you’d likely have been targeted and head hunted by the company directly, as it’s expensive for employers to look offshore for new employees, as there is a process that they have to follow that takes time and money - for a low paying job, it’s highly _un_likely that an employer would be willing to do it, if they can either delegate various aspects of the role to current staff or hire onshore employees (either Canadians or non-Canadians who have the unrestricted right to work any job) or students. 

You did a Google search and found this place and have asked questions, so there’s no reason why you can’t do more Google searches for information and ask more questions here while you wait for your paperwork to be processed. You can’t do anything with your application while you wait for your transcripts to be sent to you or while they are being evaluated, so you can use that time to do research and ask questions at places like this and other forums on the internet. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Cpunj (Jun 9, 2018)

Thanks for your detailed response....i have all my education and post graduate docs...does WES need any other transcripts for evaluation???


----------



## Cpunj (Jun 9, 2018)

Also advice which one is better if not these ones???


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Cpunj said:


> Also advice which one is better if not these ones???


Read the thread again.

You say that you do not have the time to do all of this yourself, but even if you hire someone _you still have to do it all yourself_! Just think about that for a minute before wasting your money.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The only thing you don't have to do yourself, while working with a consultant, is typing in your name, d.o.b., addresses you've lived on, etc. But if you do that yourself, you easily will notice any typing errors. While a consultant will not, as it's not his/her own data. Data entry errors can get you in trouble.


----------



## rohit_bawa (Feb 20, 2014)

Y axis is good. but DO NOT go with WWICS. They had spoiled my Aus PR case...


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

I think both WWICS and Y Axis is bad. >snip<


----------



## JAGJITJATT (May 20, 2018)

you can apply for Canada Pr by yourself

you are a good agent.


----------

